
Interactive Interpreter Tab Completion in Python - jaybosamiya
http://stackoverflow.com/a/168270/3696619
======
jaybosamiya
I know IPython gives this and a bunch of neat stuff, but sometimes, you just
want to work with the good ol' interpreter from your terminal.

